
Neil DeGrasse Tyson: Reflections on the Color of My Skin - VieEnCode
https://www.facebook.com/notes/neil-degrasse-tyson/reflections-on-the-color-of-my-skin/10158481422496613/
======
selectnull
Direct link to Neil's web:
[https://www.haydenplanetarium.org/tyson/commentary/2020-06-0...](https://www.haydenplanetarium.org/tyson/commentary/2020-06-03-reflections-
on-color-of-my-skin.php)

------
burger_moon
Thank you for posting this.

Here is a facebook free link
[https://outline.com/gY2JRt](https://outline.com/gY2JRt)

~~~
VieEnCode
Thanks for the link! It's a very thoughtful piece on his part.

